# Trailer test York - how much and where?



## SMIS (12 August 2015)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone give any advice on a good place to take a B+E trailer test for towing a horsebox and give an idea of cost? I just got quoted £744 by somewhere and it feels a bit steep! I'm based in York. Thanks!


----------



## ROG (12 August 2015)

http://www.jemdrivertraining.org.uk/b-e-car-trailer-training-towing-course/

http://www.passngo.net/trailer_training.html - scroll down for prices

http://www.tockwithtraining.co.uk/be.html

Some to keep you going


----------



## JenHunt (20 August 2015)

a bit further away from you but Peter Leggott at Cowton (just of the Darlington Road) is great, he taught me, my OH, 3 of your friends and we all passed first time.


----------



## Nemosa (2 December 2015)

TIR in beverley were great, i passed 1st time with them (!) and it cost me £398 for 11 hours of training (in their car and trailer) and it also included the test hours too taken in their car so 12 hours in total (if i remember rightly). Very reasonable and good training too. I had never towed before so if you have some experience you could do less time. 

http://www.tirtraining.co.uk/training/b-e-towing-licence/


----------



## tomsteetley (9 May 2017)

A lot of these places don't seem to be open anymore. Does anyone have anymore recommendations?


----------



## Mr Punch (14 May 2017)

Can't give recommendations as i've not had mine yet but just booked in with Silver Fox (www.silverfoxdriving.co.uk).  Is £615 which includes test fee and in Morley.  Hope that helps!


----------



## raradrivingschool (20 February 2020)

SMIS said:



			Hi everyone,

Can anyone give any advice on a good place to take a B+E trailer test for towing a horsebox and give an idea of cost? I just got quoted £744 by somewhere and it feels a bit steep! I'm based in York. Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.raradrivingschool.co.uk/


----------



## Widgeon (23 February 2020)

raradrivingschool said:



https://www.raradrivingschool.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I did mine with Tockwith. It was expensive - almost exactly £500 for the assessment, half a day training and the test. Having done the assessment they judged that I would be okay on half a day. I'd never towed before. They do have a very nice setup, good vehicles, and the instructor was good and helpful. I could probably have shopped around and done it for less but it was worth it for me (it was also relatively close to where I lived at the time).

Oops, sorry, just seen that this was not a new question but a new answer to an ancient question! Didn't mean to contribute to the rise of a zombie thread


----------

